# couple picture of the brute in action!



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

:bigok: what ya think?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

can you say WOT lol nice pics


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

haha im new what does "WOT" mean? but thanks!:rockn:


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

Wide open throttle!! Where was your pics taken at?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

at my camp in shubuta mississippi! we have a big get together every year and this year we took one of the backhos we had and dug out a nice pit!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What is "heavy duty secondary clutch spring" ?? b/c in your video it doesnt sound HD enough to me... although, Im almost positive you went into that pit in HI  Then switched to low... That's why I asked how many belts you've burnt... :bigok:


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

haha yes i forgot to switch to low in the beggining but i switched quickly! and its the purple spring i dont really know how heavy duty it really is but ill be re doing the whole clutch soon!:bigok:


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

did the 07 750's come carbed, i thiought they were all fuel injected?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

killer666 said:


> did the 07 750's come carbed, i thiought they were all fuel injected?


05-07 750s are all carb'd. EFI came out in 2008-current and so far only comes on the 750s and the newer Teryx


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> 05-07 750s are all carb'd. EFI came out in 2008-current and so far only comes on the 750s and the newer Teryx


 exactly:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah purple... Not sure what purple (I think thats a dalton spring) compares to in EPI.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Ah purple... Not sure what purple (I think thats a dalton spring) compares to in EPI.


 
If it is the Dalton Purple Secondary Spring you would probably do better to replace it with a stiffer Secondary. The Dalton Purple is just a little stiffer than the EPI Black which is close to stock. If it was me I would change the Purple out to an EPI Red. 


Dalton: Plain Purple--112lbs--227lbs----------------------51lbs--103lbs

EPI: HD Black----115lbs--220lbs------------------52.16lbs--99.79lbs

These figures pulled from the Kawi Spring Charts, link below...



http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=144


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Then yeah thats definately why she sounded like sh ewas struggling, even in low!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah that is what I was thinking. If it is the Dalton Purple then he needs a much stiffer spring. Not nearly enough spring for those tires. I see belt smoke in the near future, lol.


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

yea i know right now im in the process of changing my right rear axle! next is either the full dalton clutch or epi dont know yet any thoughts? 
and actually this weekend i broke the hub on my bike ill put some pictures of that to!


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

this is my back right knuckle while it was cracked and when it finally broke. luckily it broke right when i got it to the garage to repair it!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like the knuckle instead of the hub.


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

yea you are right mybad!


----------

